# 2005 545i Build Status



## charlie (Aug 28, 2004)

I have a 2005 545i SMG on order via ED. Pick up date will be Nov 8. Does anyone know the web site that will provide the status of my car given the fact that I only have an order number?? VIN# coming at a later date.

Anxious & Curious

Charlie


----------



## Pterous (Aug 17, 2004)

charlie said:


> I have a 2005 545i SMG on order via ED. Pick up date will be Nov 8. Does anyone know the web site that will provide the status of my car given the fact that I only have an order number?? VIN# coming at a later date.
> 
> Anxious & Curious
> 
> Charlie


Owners' circle on BMW's website. Go here https://oc.bmwusa.com/oePreAccountSetup.asp and set up your account using your production number.


----------



## ziabingi#yahoo. (Sep 4, 2004)

Or call BMWNA @ 1-800-831-1117 They have a better status then the website. Status you are looking for is 150 - Produciton started and 155 Production complete. Let me know if you need more info on this.


----------

